# Full time driver - brake pads lasted only 10k miles?



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

The brake pads for a full time driver I know only lasted 10k miles. Almost all of it is city driving. Abnormal wear or expected?

I don't know the specific pads but I assume he didn't use crappy pads. I can ask him if needed.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Abnormal wear. Even with city driving they should last longer then that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

werty said:


> The brake pads for a full time driver I know only lasted 10k miles. Almost all of it is city driving. Abnormal wear or expected?
> 
> I don't know the specific pads but I assume he didn't use crappy pads. I can ask him if needed.


Abnormal !
Im going on 70,000 miles on mine.
The front ones( 4 wheel disc) are starting to get to the monitoring level.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Really abnormal , I still was in spec at 70k miles of rideshare driving 
Or this person has no clue how to drive


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

All of you are full time city drivers? 70k seems really high for heavy city driving.

I've searched around and seen that 10k is normal for lots of sustained city driving, but I wanted real-world examples.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

werty said:


> All of you are full time city drivers? 70k seems really high for heavy city driving.
> 
> I've searched around and seen that 10k is normal for lots of sustained city driving, but I wanted real-world examples.


10 k is changing brakes every month driving uber


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 10 k is changing brakes every month driving uber


Who's driving 10k a month on Uber??
I typically drive just around 1,000 miles a week around 35-45 hours and net (after tolls, gas and uber/lyft fees) around $1200 . If I drove 10k miles a month I'd be bringing in over $10k a month net . Taking a quick look at my spreadsheet and only twice have I drove over 1500 miles in a week and both those weeks I made $2k


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Look for uneven wear on pads: extensive wear on inside pad and minimum wear on outer pad. If so, probably caliper needs replacing.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

At 60K I figured I needed new brake pads and so I changed them, only to find they (the Honda originals) still had MORE THAN HALF left! Not sure how long the replacements will last but even cheapies being driven in the city should go way longer than 10K!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Your friend may want to have his brakes checked by a good mechanic. As Doowop mentioned, could be a caliper sticking. In my case, I had a bad master cylinder that caused me to brake with ONLY the front brakes.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Front or rear pads?

If the mechanic used some off-brand brake pads, or a counterfeit third-world knockoff, and they were on the front, I could see them lasting only 10,000 miles. It is by no means "normal", but under the right circumstances...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Spotscat said:


> Front or rear pads?
> 
> If the mechanic used some off-brand brake pads, or a counterfeit third-world knockoff, and they were on the front, I could see them lasting only 10,000 miles. It is by no means "normal", but under the right circumstances...


Unless you are at a dealer, 90% (more or less) of brake pads sold are off brand.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Tysmith95 said:


> Abnormal wear. Even with city driving they should last longer then that.


There is no worse driving for brake pads than on the Las Vegas Strip during night time. My original pads lasted 20K miles. I can't imagine circumstances where they only last 10K, unless one does rally racing when not Ubering.


----------



## jspec (Aug 28, 2017)

werty said:


> The brake pads for a full time driver I know only lasted 10k miles. Almost all of it is city driving. Abnormal wear or expected?
> 
> I don't know the specific pads but I assume he didn't use crappy pads. I can ask him if needed.


sounds like the sub $20 autozone pads, mine didnt make it to 20k. Im also a late braker. Ive changed brakes and tires twice in 12 months. Never purchase chinese made tires (most of you probably already knew that).


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

For most cars, I would suspect that ten thousand miles is too fast a wear out for the brake pads. The brake pads on some cars will wear faster than others. This can happen even in the same models of cars in different years. Sometimes it is poor design, sometimes it is the vehicle itself that simply is not well suited to this type of work.

If it is not a mechanical problem such as sticking calipers, warped rotors, scored rotors or something like that, it may be that the pads are too small. 

I did not drive a cab full time for long, but when I did, the pads used to last about thirty thousand miles. This was on the larger Chryslers in the Capital of Your Nation. The cars had front disc and back drum brakes.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

werty said:


> The brake pads for a full time driver I know only lasted 10k miles. Almost all of it is city driving. Abnormal wear or expected?
> 
> I don't know the specific pads but I assume he didn't use crappy pads. I can ask him if needed.


Absolutely bizarre... defective/trash quality/faulty system or install


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Ask your buddy about his gas mileage. I have a feeling it's going to be really low too, even for city driving. Take a ride with your buddy and you'll probably find out its his driving style. Some people have to have their foot on the gas or the brake at all times never just coasting.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> Ask your buddy about his gas mileage. I have a feeling it's going to be really low too, even for city driving. Take a ride with your buddy and you'll find out its his driving style. Some people have to have their foot on the gas or the brake at all times never just coasting.


Two-foot "Priming" an FWD 4-banger at a red light lol??


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Two-foot "Priming" an FWD 4-banger at a red light lol??


Abieu would have asked the same question.


----------

